# Cracks In Gel Coat,



## Elkhunter (Aug 9, 2012)

I just recently purchased my Outback 23 KRS and after getting ti home noticed several cracks in the get coat in the bottom corners of the rear wall where the slide out comes out as well as in the wall where the garage door opens. Do I need to have this repaired professionally or can I stop drill the cracks, sand them out a bit and fill them with a gel coat repair kit?

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes you can make the repair the way you suggested but you should also identify the reason for the stress cracks. If you don't get the root cause corrected then your repair will only be temporary.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Elkhunter said:


> I just recently purchased my Outback 23 KRS and after getting ti home noticed several cracks in the get coat in the bottom corners of the rear wall where the slide out comes out as well as in the wall where the garage door opens. Do I need to have this repaired professionally or can I stop drill the cracks, sand them out a bit and fill them with a gel coat repair kit?
> 
> Thanks


Elkhunter,
The corners on my 2005 25RSS cracked around the rear slide out too. The root cause was the aluminum framing that holds our units together had bad welds from Gilligan at the factory. I had to take the interior wall out and use steel plates and screws to hold everything back together. Worked out well.
I have pics if needed.
crunchman


----------

